# “Justice Served” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 25, 2020)

My sincere apologies for my tardiness, but I’m a more than a wee bit off-kilter gratis of what’s currently transpiring in NYC, and given the fact my husband and two of my sons are fire safety directors and are “essential” so all must go to work. The mayor just had a press conference, must see TV! Yeah right. He held me up for naught. But enough of this. Apologies for going off-topic.

Ladies and gentlemen, our winning entry is *Velvet Revenge *written by...please allow me a second to process my discomfort...moi.

I will receive this month’s Laureate, and have the honor of selecting our next prompt. I promise I’ll try to come up with something more entrant-friendly than my last choice.


Thanks to all who voted for my piece. Ironically, it was a fill-in. I had a wonderful set of bones stacked inside my head, but I simply could not create a worthy skeleton amidst this mess of deserted streets and empty shelves. The eerie silence silenced my best intentions. Those bones await normalcy, it would seem. I am, however, quite fond of this piece, it was an arduous journey seeing it finally complete, so I’m eternally grateful it appealed to some. Much obliged, truly.

May good health hold you all in its safe embrace.

Lisa


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 25, 2020)

Nicely done, CD.  Nothing wrong with this month's prompt either.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 26, 2020)

Excellent poem, CD and a well-deserved win. 

Living in New York must be so scary at the moment. This horror is one that we all share. London hospitals are under intense pressure right now and the virus is set to increase right across the UK during the next week or two. Your husband and sons, and all the frontline workers, are the absolute heroes in all this. My thoughts are with you (and them) as they work to keep everyone safe. Take care.


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 27, 2020)

I voted for you.  A winner for sure, now give us a topic worth consideration, given that some of us are going to attempt to crank out a poem a day next month as is.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, CD, sorry I haven't been able to follow this month's prompt very much. I don't think there was anything wrong with it. I did just read your piece and holy wow, that just went through every gear that justice has and it's not always pretty. Congrats on an unblinking look at a difficult subject.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 28, 2020)

andrewclunn said:


> I voted for you.  A winner for sure, now give us a topic worth consideration, given that some of us are going to attempt to crank out a poem a day next month as is.



Bear in mind that your challenge entry can be one of your NaPo poems, but only after the challenge has been voted on and poll closed (to preserve the anonymity of the challenge).


----------



## Mish (Mar 31, 2020)

Congrats Lisa! A great poem and a well deserved win! Apologies for not entering this month's competition, my writing time has been cut short by the same situation affecting you in NYC. My condolences about what you are witnessing. It is a type of grief we are all going through at the moment, I'm sure.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 31, 2020)

Apologies me dears. The rain took my Wi-Fi out, and getting such things remedied at this particular point in time is no easy task. My connection is still extremely sluggish, but I’ll take it.

Infinite thanks to all for the kind words and well wishes. I pray everyone and their families are well. Like all things shitty, this, too, shall pass, and we’ll all be stronger for it. 

Jen, you’re the sweetest peach in the bushel, keep doing you.

Foxee, oh boy, thank you, your comments made my month.

Mish, you were missed, dear. Hopefully, you’ll grace my inbox in April, circumstances permitting, of course.

Andrew, tomorrow will reveal whether or not I’ve abandoned my wicked ways, lol. Appreciate the vote, dear, truly.

Phil, ever the sweetheart despite the worst of circumstances. Thanks so much for stepping in in my absence. *Phil is correct, you may use your entry as one of your NaPo offerings once our winner has been announced.*

Health and hugs to all.


----------

